# New facebook group!!!



## jogri17 (Apr 11, 2009)

THE WESTMINSTER DIRECTORY OF PUBLICK WORSHIP (1645) | Facebook


Please all of you join:


----------



## tellville (Apr 12, 2009)

I use to live in Charlesbourg. Where abouts in Quebec City are you?


----------



## Augusta (Apr 12, 2009)

Cool! I finally got a FB.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 12, 2009)

joined


----------

